

Show HN: Requests for Startups - jeffmorrisjr
http://www.requestsforstartups.com/

======
jeffmorrisjr
We are building a community where venture capitalists and angels can inspire
entrepreneurs to think about ideas.

The concept was inspired by YCombinator, who created a Requests for Startups
site in September:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/)

“There are a lot of startup ideas we’ve been waiting for people to apply with,
sometimes for years. In an effort to be more direct, we’re introducing the RFS
(Requests for Startups).” - YCombinator

YC’s Request for Startups was a defining moment in the relationship between
venture capitalists and entrepreneurs.

Rather than waiting for pitches, YC made the decision to be proactive process
by telling entrepreneurs about ideas that they would be excited to fund.

Yesterday, Andreessen Horowitz followed YC’s lead by releasing their own
Request for Startups - and it was a fascinating list:
[http://a16z.com/2015/01/22/16-th..](http://a16z.com/2015/01/22/16-th..).

We believe that every venture firm, angel investor, and company should create
a similar list, which is why we built Request for Startups.

We are creating a place where investors and companies can post a Request for
Startups and tell entrepreneurs about concepts and verticals that they would
fund or partner with.

RFS will help existing startups find the right investors for their ideas, and
will also help entrepreneurs discover their next big idea. Likewise, it'll
help investors manage opportunistic inbound and proprietary dealflow.

We are starting with a curated newsletter that features Request for Startups
from some of the brightest investors in the world - and we have plans to
create something much bigger very soon!

~~~
dawnstra8
maybe its me. but the startup idea does not seem to be the big thing. the big
thing is being able to distribute the startup idea through marketing. there is
just too much noise with the millions of ideas out there.

